# Electricity Peak/Off Peak vs Flat Rate



## DesWalker (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi All,

Is there a consensus amongst all you long-timers as to whether selecting a peak/off peak electricity tariff is substantially more cost effective than a flat rate tariff ? 

Also, has anyone gone down the peak/off peak route and regretted it due to the added complication of paying for the change over to an electricity meter with an internal clock which then started playing up and overcharging (as I've read about elsewhere) ?

I've got a holiday home on Fuerteventura and am in the process of signing up to a new tariff with Endesa. I'm faced with the option of either € 0.124 kWh flat rate or € 0.149 between midday and 10pm and € 0.058 the rest of the time. 

I'm tempted to go with the latter as the mornings see us using a water heater on a timer for showering and a washing machine whereas evenings involve a bit of cooking and TV. But first I need convincing that any saving would be sufficient to compensate for the added complexity and stress involved. 

I appreciate that the power charge is a large proportion of the total bill and that this is the same with both tariffs but am wanting to make the right choice for my usage.

Very many thanks for any thoughts,

Des


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I really would't worry too much about it. I am on a normal 4.5 kw ish tarrif and I live in a 5 bedroomed house with washing machine, dishwasher, oven and hob. 2 large fridge freezers and electric heaters in 4 bathrooms plus halogen spotlights in all rooms including 10 in the kitchen and my 2 monthly bill arrived yesterday and it was 146 euros. Just enjoy the good life and forget how much a kw is and enjoy this wonderful country.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Trubrit said:


> I really would't worry too much about it. I am on a normal 4.5 kw ish tarrif and I live in a 5 bedroomed house with washing machine, dishwasher, oven and hob. 2 large fridge freezers and electric heaters in 4 bathrooms plus halogen spotlights in all rooms including 10 in the kitchen and my 2 monthly bill arrived yesterday and it was 146 euros. Just enjoy the good life and forget how much a kw is and enjoy this wonderful country.


We have much the same set-up and we pay 400 per two months!


----------

